# YONGNUO 600EX RT 2 - AF ASSIST LIGHT LOSING FOCUS



## bergstrom (May 17, 2019)

Just wondering if the af light loses its power or ability over time. Have a yn600 ex rt 2and its was great for ayear in low light conditions, but now, the 6d2 i have is struggling to find focus. camera seems fine, so do the af lights fail or something over time?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 17, 2019)

Can you see the AF assist light projected on a white wall?
And when you look through the viewfinder of the camera, is the light visible?


----------



## bergstrom (May 17, 2019)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Can you see the AF assist light projected on a white wall?
> And when you look through the viewfinder of the camera, is the light visible?



will check.


----------



## bergstrom (May 19, 2019)

the af light works fine, but sometimes in very dark conditions , it can't find the target.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 20, 2019)

Hi Bergstrom. 
Just a thought, are you using single point or zone AF? In single point if the only af point is not coinciding with an AF assist spot then focus is ******* to fail, if you are using zone then at least one point should find an AF assist spot. 
I suppose after time the LEDs that project the AF assist spots might get weak, or are you frequently using the flash in a dusty environment, perhaps the inside of the red cover is dusty?

I guess it is problems like this that keep mission critical (eg wedding) photographers using genuine Canon accessories, they cannot afford to be hit with problems like this! 
I have a pair of these flashes and the YN-E3-RT to go with them, after a few months and even fewer uses I noticed that one of the led cover lenses (clear plastic over the blue connection status led) had vanished from one of the flashes, annoying but no big deal, it still works. 
I hope you get to the bottom of your issue. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## bergstrom (May 20, 2019)

Hi Valve yeah its single point, which HAS worked in the past. I tried a fresh YN600 ex and it was the same problem, so its obviously my zones. It was a dance event , but it was in near total darkness, save for the disco lights. I'll change zones or something and see how I get on. I don't want to go to ai servo as i'd be shooting moving people and then portraits of them during the event and don't want to eb switching back and forth through dials.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 20, 2019)

Hi Bergstrom. 
I might be mistaken but doesn’t AI Servo disable the assist beam anyway? So many things to remember about how these things interact! 
I suspect near darkness is always going to be tricky to get a focus lock. 
To be honest, if I didn’t need the assist beam I would probably use AI Servo anyway, I have found it can help if I have been exerting myself and am swaying to my heartbeat! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## bergstrom (May 21, 2019)

no worries, thanks Graham.


----------

